
Show HN: Uppy.io – The next file uploader for web browsers - kvz
https://uppy.io/examples/dashboard/
======
kvz
Please play around with the demo. Uppy is open source, modular, supports
importing from Dropbox, Instagram, tagging metadata, resumable file uploads
via tus.io, React, etc. We want to launch 1.0 soon, but would first like your
feedback so we can still get possibly breaking features in.

------
fiatjaf
Whoa, this is awesome. It's a work of millions of people and lines of code,
and it's MIT licensed.

Although [http://www.dropzonejs.com/](http://www.dropzonejs.com/) is still
great, this looks much better, it supports many plugins. I'm very impressed.

~~~
fiatjaf
The company behind it ([https://transloadit.com/](https://transloadit.com/))
is also impressive.

> We handle file uploads, resize, crop and watermark your images, make GIFs,
> transcode your videos, extract thumbnails, generate audio waveforms, and so
> much more.

All that with a generous free tier.

(Obs.: I'm not related to these people, had never heard of them until now.)

